# Money Order in foreign currency?



## dubss (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey all, I'm in the process of getting my University degree and a securities certificate attested by the UAE embassy in Ottawa, however they require a money order in Canadian funds. 

I have been on the phone all morning calling up local branches of many different banks hoping to speak to someone to confirm they can provide a money order in Canadian funds. I can't seem to get a hold of a single person!  At first I thought it was a holiday 

Any suggestions???


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Most local money exchanges do money orders. Have you tried any of them?

Your local bank should also be able to provide you with one as well. It is oftentimes easier to simply walk into a branch and ask for one as opposed to calling them, because unfortunately, the call centre staff are often not knowledgeable enough to help you and they will simply transfer your call from one desk to the next.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Dudeeeee

All you need is a bank draft they accept it. I went through the same thing.

Just ask for a bank draft in you bank and remember to make it payable to the embassy of UAE (check with them the proper name, though)

then you can mail to them if you are not in Ottawa or just deliver in hands.

If you are in the UAE on the other hand that's pretty tough because you gotta sign the bank draft. Try HSBC they have branches in Canada.


----------



## dubss (Apr 7, 2011)

hey thanks guys, I did end up just going to a local branch and getting the 'bank draft' in CAD funds 

I was just somewhat in disbelief that I couldn't get a hold of anybody in person... But it's all done now!


----------

